# Things in real life that remind you of Animal Crossing



## p e p p e r (Jan 31, 2016)

I was at the Japanese market by my house today and found some Setsubun throwing beans & I instantly thought of Animal Crossing.  Have you seen things irl that you remind you of the game?  Post pics here if you find anything 






​


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 31, 2016)

my boyfriend's peacoat....
my Rosie stylus


----------



## radioloves (Jan 31, 2016)

Pink blossom trees, when I see penguins and the songs I hear that sounds similar to animal crossing


----------



## Greggy (Jan 31, 2016)

Pill bugs. Prior to Animal Crossing I don't know what those things were called. There's a lot of pill bugs around my place.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 1, 2016)

When I was in Japan I went to Kaminari Temple in Asakusa and there were so many stalls there. I bought a Daruma doll there a small one and I thought back to Animal Crossing, the ones that make a weird sound when you press them in the game. I bought a white one that means good luck in studies :3 ~ Also there was a mask shop and they had so many Noh masks and oni masks which also reminded me of ACNL


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

Shep reminds me of a certain musician  

Also a lot of Gracie clothes, like I have a few floppy hats and dresses


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 2, 2016)

Almost any song with an accordion reminds me of ACWW and ACCF hourly songs, especially 2AM.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 3, 2016)

Anytime I hear music similar to that which plays on the island!
I work with children too so every time I hear the word octagonal I think of my lovely Octavian


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Feb 3, 2016)

My rug looks like animal crossing grass (not meant to it just reminds me of it)!


----------



## santoyo.bay (Feb 3, 2016)

Sometime Ill see flowers that remind me of animal crossing. Especially when I see blue flowers.


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 4, 2016)

When an animal at my clinic has the same name as a villager. XD


----------



## DragonLatios (Feb 5, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> I was at the Japanese market by my house today and found some Setsubun throwing beans & I instantly thought of Animal Crossing.  Have you seen things irl that you remind you of the game?  Post pics here if you find anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my God I wish i live Close to a Japan Market. The close I Seen one was a Game store i forgot the name of at  Have Japaneses Xbox 360 controllers and so Anima Comics. But at was before i move From Talsa OK back to TX.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 7, 2016)

I collect dead bugs and I have a display with several kinds of bugs in it including a scorpion and a giant cicada which reminds me of Animal Crossing. I hope someday to make a set up with a golden stag, a goliath beetle, and the other expensive beetles and have them all in a shadow box and label it "rainy day fund" or something like that, maybe "break for bells".


----------



## Quagsire. (Feb 8, 2016)

When I get Costa it reminds me of the roost


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 10, 2016)

When I'm broke and can't buy anything I am reminded of it.


----------



## SageAutumn (Feb 10, 2016)

Cicadas remind me of Animal Crossing. I really love listening to them. Holly shrubs remind me of Animal Crossing, too.


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 10, 2016)

Akira-chan said:


> When I'm broke and can't buy anything I am reminded of it.



lmao!!!


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 10, 2016)

I went to Little Tokyo in L.A. last weekend & saw these in front of a restaurant I was eating at.  They reminded me of the Zodiac set & dharma set


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 10, 2016)

Leaves, because of the furniture leaves.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Feb 12, 2016)

Real life reminds me of my AC life.


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Feb 12, 2016)

My finches make beeping sounds and it reminds me of the sound your character makes when typing. The really high pitched letter sounds.


----------



## Nimega_Gunner (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm working part-time at a library, and it reminds me of the old AC games where you had to work at Nook's store.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 14, 2016)

My room mate wanted to buy an aquarium so we went to a fish dealer today. I saw an arowana and immediately knew what it was and was like "that sells for 10,000 bells!!!" but he didn't get it :/


----------



## Mayor Yosuke (Feb 29, 2016)

Walking down the sidewalk to work (or anywhere) and thinking.... 'Man, this pattern is ugly.  I really need to change it.'


----------



## allylily (Mar 5, 2016)

when i notice people's furniture more and i know its because i spend so much time making my house in animal crossing cute lol


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 7, 2016)

allylily said:


> when i notice people's furniture more and i know its because i spend so much time making my house in animal crossing cute lol



I get that too, also because I build quite a lot in The Sims. 

Here in Australia we get cicadas and having lived in the UK most of my life I really notice the constant sound of the cicadas here. I first heard them in Wild World so now that I've moved they always remind me of AC.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 9, 2016)

Whenever I see a lone leaf lying on the ground, sometimes I'll think to myself, "I wonder what kind of furniture that is..." I'll also think of my room as a room in my mayor's house.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll also go to stores and try to figure out prices certain things would be if they were bought with bells.


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 10, 2016)

Lucky cats and rain for whatever reason c:


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 10, 2016)

--whenever i see mooncakes at my Chinese grocery i'm reminded of the autumn moon festival in ACNL (even tho they dont give you chinese mooncakes in the game).  

--also, whenever i see persimmons or durian now at the store, it reminds me of ACNL. 

--also, it seems like every few months there's something in the news about a "rare ocean sunfish" washing up on the beach in california or somewhere...


----------



## pika62221 (Mar 14, 2016)

You are aware that Setsubun isn't in Animal Crossing, since it's the localized version of Animal Forest. You have to get Animal Forest (outside oideyo) if you want to do the real Japanese holidays. This game is based on the real world, seen through Japan's kawaii eyes, so many things should remind you of the game.


----------



## kenna (Mar 14, 2016)

fish and bugs. always sort of a "i caught that in animal crossing" moment haha


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 15, 2016)

pika62221 said:


> You are aware that Setsubun isn't in Animal Crossing, since it's the localized version of Animal Forest. You have to get Animal Forest (outside oideyo) if you want to do the real Japanese holidays. This game is based on the real world, seen through Japan's kawaii eyes, so many things should remind you of the game.



Setsubun is in the Japanese version of New Leaf... that's what I was referring to.  This is just a general discussion of anything IRL that reminds you of any of the AC games not the GameCube one specifically


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 15, 2016)

Kinda feels like I have the sloppy set in my bedroom!

 (Really need to clean... lol)


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 19, 2016)

How many bells do you think Reese will give me for these?


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 19, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> How many bells do you think Reese will give me for these?



Wanna trade?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 19, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> Wanna trade?



haha!  did you really find that?  it's awesome


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 20, 2016)

When I see certain flowers, pink trees, fish, bugs, and sea creatures that I can identify because of animal crossing!


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 20, 2016)

Fish, bugs and fruit. 

Whenever I am in the supermarket and I see some crazy fruit, I always think of Animal Crossing.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Mayor Yosuke (Mar 21, 2016)

I love the soundtrack to Yoshi's Woolly World!  ^^  

Things that remind me of animal crossing IRL..... well, the bushes outside this one building I pass by every day finally bloomed.  Thanks to ACNL, I now know they are white, pink, and light pink azaleas.  That reminds me every time to get them to plant around Poppy's house.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

pretty much any animal i see reminds me of this game!


----------



## mermaidshelf (Mar 21, 2016)

Omg, this happens to me so often. When I went to the aquarium, I recognized a lot of fish from Animal Crossing. So much so that my friends thought I was obsessed with fish. Today there was a sunset that looked exactly like the 6pm sunset in AC. When I see lily of the valleys, I immediately think of Jacob's Ladders (they were misnamed in all the games but corrected in HHD, I think). Before AC, I never knew the names of flowers, bugs and fish. I've learned a lot from this game!


----------



## p e p p e r (May 3, 2016)

I'm pretty sure both of these masks are in the game, I just can't remember the names


----------



## visibleghost (May 3, 2016)

mostly fish and bugs that i recognize from the game. i went to a museum a while ago and they had a ton of dead bugs, and i could name quite a few of them thanks to animal crossing.

also pansies remind me of animal crossing


----------



## BronzeElf (May 4, 2016)

...Bills?













lol


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 4, 2016)

Everytime I hear cicadas in the summer it instantly makes me think of the game. After all, I only even know what a cicada is because of Animal Crossing lol


----------



## p e p p e r (May 4, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> I'm pretty sure both of these masks are in the game, I just can't remember the names



I found out the names in ACNL, it's Elder Mask & Female Mask


----------



## Mink777 (May 4, 2016)

Any movie title that has the word Bones in it.

#400 Yipeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kazaf (May 4, 2016)

lols, yep pretty much every animal reminds me of AC.

If a see a real life animal and try to see if it looks like one of the ones from AC and try to name it.  lols


----------



## sock (May 5, 2016)

Cherry blossom for sure!


----------



## Invisible again (May 5, 2016)

Pansies 'cause I used to see them around my high school. And they're abundant in my NL town.

And mole crickets, 'cause I hear them almost every night and they're so annoying irl and in my town.

Also my cat, 'cause she looks like the villager Lolly. Too bad she's not as sweet. lol


----------



## VanillaChase (May 5, 2016)

I have a giant canvas of a town tree with all the characters in my room  but um other than that just nature in general or specifically bow hairstyles...lol


----------



## etsusho (May 7, 2016)

I have pink hydrangeas that have been blooming for awhile, and looking at them made me feel like they should be blooming in-game, too. I also saw some lily of the valley roots at the store today... almost bought them because they reminded me of the game, haha. 

Any other gardeners out there?


----------



## Xylia (May 7, 2016)

The pink carnations at my aunt's front yard :3 I <3 pink carnations


----------



## p e p p e r (May 18, 2016)

I see red & yellow hibiscus bushes all the time and it makes me think of New Leaf


----------



## Nimega_Gunner (May 18, 2016)

In early spring, some trees in a park near my house turn all pink (they're purple-ish the rest of the year), and it reminds me a lot of ACNL.


----------



## yiffn7 (May 22, 2016)

leaves in general remind me of animal crossing lmao


----------



## Crazy (May 22, 2016)

all beetles are so animal crossing


----------



## Mash (May 22, 2016)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/shaenam...unearthed-on-trek-to-antarctica/#712bfd486b9d
Any current event relating to fossils.


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 23, 2016)

Any type of butterfly or stag beetle immediately reminds me of animal crossing. Also, whenever I look at my NES, it reminds me of the GameCube version where you could play NES games. Then the virtual console came and we'll never get that feature again. Go capitalism!


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 23, 2016)

nothing which is why i play acnl 24/7 nothing can compare real life is 1/10


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 7, 2016)

Ladybugs (since Chester just asked for one too!)


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 7, 2016)

I definitely relate Jacob's Ladders to animal crossing all the time.


----------



## Mary (Jun 7, 2016)

Pansies, seashells, leaves, and stars


----------



## bumblybee (Jun 23, 2016)

When I see bugs I always have the urge to collect them... XD


----------



## cookiecrusherking (Jun 23, 2016)

I have the urge to shoot balloons with a slingshot xD


----------



## Dev (Jun 23, 2016)

Usually animals that I recognize from the encyclopedia, or things from villager names that were references to things. (Pate the duck, for example...) It's fun to recognize things from a game even if they're a bit silly. x)


----------



## Corobo (Jun 23, 2016)

My 9 year old cat hehe. I named her after Mitzi, my neighbour in LGTTC/CF and my favourite villager to this day.


----------



## drowningfairies (Jun 23, 2016)

I have a scarf that reminds me of Animal Crossing, and where I live sorta reminds me of the series.


----------



## Daydream (Jun 24, 2016)

Shoveling during Winter reminds me of walking around my town in AC searching for fossils, haha.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 24, 2016)

u no when they are talking abut cars n stuff on adverts and they say blahdi blah plugin hybrid or soemthing? all i cant think of is aniaml crossing hyrbid flower


----------



## fosterfarms (Jun 26, 2016)

[sub]i've learned about fish and bugs from the museum, so whenever i see things relating to the bugs/fish found in the game, it reminds me of animal crossing.[/sub]


----------

